# College and IBS



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2010)

Hello everyone,I'm a senior in high school right now, looking at where to go to school next year and applying and what not. So i was wondering if there is anyone out there who could tell me how they deal with IBS at college... like, how do you eat food at the cafeteria if you can't eat corn and dairy, for example? and how do you deal with communal bathrooms? I'm worried about dealing with it away from home... any input is much appreciated


----------



## Joe F (Sep 9, 2010)

You'd be surprised at the wide variety of foods available in college dining halls. They need to cater to many life styles (ie vegan, gluten free, kosher) so the selection tends to be wide. My freshman year dining hall had soy milk as a choice in the milk dispenser beside skim and 2%. The adjustment may be tough at first but once you learn all of your options (such as other places on your meal plan that are not all you can eat halls) and get into a routine, things will be much easier.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

You will be fine- you just have to adjust! Once you have, you'll have no problems!


----------



## iwillovercome (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm currently in college and as long as I don't eat too close to class time, I'm ok. I make sure to take an Imodium and have some GasX with me just in case. I pretty much eat whatever I want with those two handy tools... I will say though, I don't chew gum with Sorbitol anymore nor do I drink much soda. Both give me terrible gas that the GasX has trouble getting rid of... It shouldn't be much different than High School except that your teachers may be more understanding in the event of a particularly bad flare.


----------



## diamandis (Oct 14, 2010)

It takes a little finesse, but it isn't too bad. I was only recently (over the summer) diagnosed with IBS-A, so now as a sophomore I'm relearning what I can and can't do from the student cafeteria. If you don't already, be sure to keep a food journal and keep track of any intolerances you may have, the symptoms you develop, time elapsed between meals and symptom onset, and time elapsed between taking medicine and feeling relief. Once you have a good idea of your normal pattern, you can plan your day and your meals around that.Learn your academic buildings--know where the closest bathroom to your class is, the closest water fountain, and--if necessary--the exit!Keeping a healthy supply of Pepto, Immodium, and any other remedies you like to use--peppermints and/or tea for nausea, and so on--and of course DO NOT SKIP any doses. Just because you felt fine after lunch at 12:30 doesn't mean you're going to still feel fine when your 1:00 class starts. Also, if your IBS is particularly severe, some schools may be willing to make allowances: My sister's former roommate, at Belmont University in TN, was allowed to move into her own apartment as a second-year student in order to prepare her own food to suit her diet restrictions. I bought out my double dorm (2-person room) as a single (though I didn't tell the school why--but thank god it's an available option!)edit: ALSO! I forgot. The issue of communal bathrooms. This is a tricky one. Frankly, and I hate to say this, but you're gonna have to get over it. Heck, even before IBS I was just plain shy about going to the bathroom when other girls were in there. But when you're having a flare up, would you rather make it to the bathroom in time and take care of the problem, or risk having an accident? I'd rather go the bathroom and tell my hallmates I have the flu, rather than end up in a worse situation.


----------



## justinep (Oct 14, 2010)

I am currently a college student, and I just found out a couple months ago that i have IBS. I always had stomach problems,but i thought it was the quality of the food and restaurants that made my stomach act funny. The mornings for me are the hardest,especially when i have to travel about an hour to two hours to get to school, i am the type of sufferer that is fearful when it comes to leaviing the house without a bowel movement,and sometimes during the morning, i would go more than once. I wanted to know if there is any home remedies that will help with early morning bowel movements.


----------



## missfarquhar (Oct 21, 2010)

justinep said:


> I am currently a college student, and I just found out a couple months ago that i have IBS. I always had stomach problems,but i thought it was the quality of the food and restaurants that made my stomach act funny. The mornings for me are the hardest,especially when i have to travel about an hour to two hours to get to school, i am the type of sufferer that is fearful when it comes to leaviing the house without a bowel movement,and sometimes during the morning, i would go more than once. I wanted to know if there is any home remedies that will help with early morning bowel movements.


I am in the same positionm justin...i find that massaging my tummy before bed might leave you feeling quite "gassy" when you go to sleep, but leaves you feeling better in the morning. It helps to ensure a bowel movement in then mornings! Fruit at breakfast works for me too. Hope you find a solution that works for you soon x


----------



## Young London (Oct 29, 2010)

I go to a small community college, and the cafeteria here has quite a selection. The greasy foods are available, but healthy IBS friendly options are also available, and boy are there plenty of them.But, this college also lacks dorms, so I have no knowledge of communal bathrooms. And to avoid my IBS being a problem, I eat light foods prior to class, just to make sure I'm safe.


----------

